
Elon Musk and Grimes Named Their Kid X Æ A-12 - t23
https://jalopnik.com/elon-musk-and-grimes-named-their-kid-x-a-12-so-heres-1843261276
======
a3n
Never figured Musk for a Unicode warrior.

